# Dear Apple Bloom,



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

You were such a wonderful Betta, and truly an awesome companion. You were always a bit shy around the other girls but always came out to see me when I got home, went up to the tank, and just watched me some times. You were very well mannered and never really nipped or fought any other of the girls. Although the time we had together was too short, it was wonderful having you as my pet, and it was an honor to be able to take care of you. 

I did my best to give you a proper burial and memorial, and made you're passing as painless as possible, even though I know you still suffered a bit.

I also buried her next to her other sisters who have also passed away; Asteroth and Teressa.

It says 'Here lies Apple Bloom - 11/16/13 - Swim In Peace'.

I know you are swimming in a much better wonderful place and someday I will come and see you again =) but until then, my aquarium will always be a betta short. I will never forget you!


----------



## catzmuze (Nov 6, 2013)

I am so sorry. So sweet.


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for you're kind words =)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

aww I'm so sorry for your loss:-(


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry to hear this.
xx


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry about your fishy


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for you're condolences, it means a lot.


----------

